# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  ΝΑΤΟϊκή δοκιμή μέσων Ηλεκτρονικού Πολέμου 2-18/11

## dti

*Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική*

Τη ΝΑΤΟϊκή δοκιμή μέσων Ηλεκτρονικού Πολέμου (ΗΠ) «SPARTAN HAMMER» (Σπαρτιατική Σφύρα), θα φιλοξενήσει η χώρα μας το χρονικό διάστημα 2-18 Νοεμβρίου, ανακοίνωσε το Γενικό Επιτελείο Εθνικής Αμυνας.

Σκοπός της άσκησης είναι να ελέγξει και να προωθήσει τις δυνατότητες των κρατών - μελών του ΝΑΤΟ που έχουν σχέση με τη διακλαδική ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών ΗΠ, σε πραγματικό χρόνο.

Στη δοκιμή θα συμμετάσχουν προσωπικό και μέσα από δώδεκα χώρες (Αγγλία, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Ελλάδα, ΗΠΑ, Ιταλία, Καναδά, Νορβηγία, Ρουμανία, Σλοβενία, Τσεχία και Πολωνία), 16 νατοϊκοί φορείς, πολεμικά πλοία, αεροσκάφη, συστήματα αεράμυνας, ραντάρ και πολλαπλά μέσα επικοινωνιών και ΗΠ. Η άσκηση θα επικεντρωθεί στην εκπαίδευση του προσωπικού στις επιχειρήσεις ΗΠ σε διακλαδικό επίπεδο. 

Οι δυναμεις θα λάβουν μέρος στη δοκιμή, θα αναπτυχθούν κυρίως στην περιοχή της Βορειοδυτικής Πελοποννήσου, ενώ τα συμμετέχοντα αεροσκάφη θα επιχειρούν από ελληνικά, ιταλικά και γαλλικά αεροδρόμια.

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα μπορούσαμε ως AWMN να έρθουμε σε επαφή με το ΝΑΤΟ και να προσφέρουμε το δίκτυο μας για λίγες ώρες για δοκιμές όπλων ηλεκτρονικού πολέμου π.χ. για μετρήσεις του χρόνου που χρειάζεται για να καταρρευσει.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Θα μπορούσαμε ως AWMN να έρθουμε σε επαφή με το ΝΑΤΟ και να προσφέρουμε το δίκτυο μας για λίγες ώρες για δοκιμές όπλων ηλεκτρονικού πολέμου π.χ. για μετρήσεις του χρόνου που χρειάζεται για να καταρρευσει.


Δεν νομίζω ότι ένα ιδιωτικό μη ελεγχόμενο δίκτυο θα μπορούσε να έχει οποιαδήποτε ανάμιξη σε στρατιωτική άσκηση.
Άλλωστε καταρρέουμε και μόνοι μας, δεν φημιζομαστε για την ασφάλεια του δικτύου μας.

----------


## donalt

> Θα μπορούσαμε ως AWMN να έρθουμε σε επαφή με το ΝΑΤΟ και να προσφέρουμε το δίκτυο μας για λίγες ώρες για δοκιμές όπλων ηλεκτρονικού πολέμου π.χ. για μετρήσεις του χρόνου που χρειάζεται για να καταρρευσει.


Αφού τα καταφέρνουμε και μόνοι μας να το βγάλουμε εκτός  ::  τι να το κάνουμε το ΝΑΤΟ, βάζουμε ιστούς με παρότρυνση χωρίς αντηρίδες  ::  , panel για bb κ.λ.π.

----------


## kakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Θα μπορούσαμε ως AWMN να έρθουμε σε επαφή με το ΝΑΤΟ και να προσφέρουμε το δίκτυο μας για λίγες ώρες για δοκιμές όπλων ηλεκτρονικού πολέμου π.χ. για μετρήσεις του χρόνου που χρειάζεται για να καταρρευσει.
> 
> 
> Αφού τα καταφέρνουμε και μόνοι μας να το βγάλουμε εκτός  τι να το κάνουμε το ΝΑΤΟ, βάζουμε ιστούς με παρότρυνση χωρίς αντηρίδες  , panel για bb κ.λ.π.


++++

----------


## costas43gr

Ερε γλεντια που εχουν να γινουν εκεινες τις μερες, θα κανουμε tracert Μπραχαμι-Καλλιθεα και θα πηγαινουμε μεσω Πατρας-Αιγιου-Ιταλιας-......Destination host unreachable.....No route to host.....Request timed out...........νατο......πουντο.....δε θα το βρεις.......Trace complete.

edit :  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Που γίνεται η άσκηση είπαμε? Σκεφτόμουνα να στρέφαμε όλοι ταυτόχρονα τα κάτοπτρα και τις grid στο σημείο που γίνεται η άσκηση και να φουλάραμε την ισχύ. Καμια χιλιάδα κεραίες να σημαδεύουνε το awacs!!! 
Καμια ρουκέτα μη φύγει μόνο προς τα δω.  ::

----------


## the_eye

Η μεγαλύτερη πλάκα θα είναι να βγει καμία ανακοίνωση. Η άσκηση δεν μπόρεσε να πραγματοποιηθεί, διότι οι παρεμβολές και ο ηλ. θόρυβος στην περιοχή ήταν τόσο μεγάλος που κάλυπτε και τις παρεμβολές των συσκευών ηλ. πολέμου των AWACS.


http://www.aviationpics.de/military/...acs/awacs.html

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## alsafi

Πρέπει να αδειάσω το gmail μου (μην κάθονται και ψάχνουν 1GB spam που έχει χωρίς λόγο)  ::   ::

----------

